# Booned OUT of TDF by ASO



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

*Boonen OUT of TDF by ASO*

*Boonen's apology over cocaine positive won't get him into the Tour*


Belgium's Tom Boonen, who has tested positive for cocaine, will not be starting next month's Tour de France, race director Christian Prudhomme told AFP on Wednesday.


The news came shortly after Boonen issued an apology, saying he was sorry for the pain his recent behavior has caused his team and his family. Boonen read a prepared statement at a press conference at his Quick Step team’s headquarters in Wielsbeke, Belgium, adding that he plans to take a break from the sport for a short time.


While not directly admitting use of cocaine, Boonen appeared contrite; the 27-year-old, who is something of a superstar in his native Belgium, conceded he is “not perfect.”


Boonen has been the subject of two investigations regarding alleged cocaine use after cyclocrosser Tom Vanoppen tested positive for the drug in January and told police he had received it from the Quick Step sprinter. He also recently lost his driver’s license after two separate traffic stops for speeding, the most recent of which also showed a blood alcohol level beyond the legal limit.


"I'm not going to defend myself here today, but I hurt my family, my friends and my team and I apologize," said Boonen, who also has been barred from competing in the Tour of Switzerland starting on Saturday.


"I've been in the news recently in a negative way. I'm not perfect and I'll accept the consequences. I am now going to get some rest and I can count on the confidence of my team. I hope that the fans will continue to support me. They will soon be able to count on my unreserved commitment." 


Boonen shared the spotlight with team manager Patrick Lefevere, who said the team "maintains its confidence" in Boonen. 
"It wouldn't be intelligent to act hastily," he added.


Race director Prudhomme was unmoved, however. 
"As far as we are concerned, Tom Boonen is automatically ruled out of the Tour de France as soon as the information concerning his case has been confirmed,” he said, adding that he had spoken to Boonen and Lefevere to inform them of his decision.


Lefevere made an effort to distinguish his star rider’s behavior from the "real doping problems," which have occurred in the Tour in recent years, noting that Boonen’s difficulties were of a "private" nature. 
And Prudhomme agreed that the positive was "not a case of performances being improved; this is something that has happened in a social sphere well outside of sport."


But he added: "Tom Boonen is a big champion but a big champion must also be exemplary. The integrity of the Tour, and of the teams participating in the Tour, could be harmed."


Reporters, meanwhile, asked Lefevere about the good-conduct charter signed by all teams participating in the Tour. The team director said he believed that it was sometimes a little "heavy," without saying whether he thought it applied to Boonen's case.


The charter stipulates that each team participating in the Tour gives their commitment not to field a rider who could damage the image of the race. 
Paris-Roubaix winner Boonen tested positive during an out-of-competition control by the ministry of the Flemish Community, on May 26, three days before the start of the Tour of Belgium in which he competed.


Police carried out searches but found nothing to incriminate the cyclist. 
While Boonen’s positive prompted Tour of Switzerland organizers to bar him from their race, he is not likely to face any general cycling-related sanctions because cocaine is among a class of drugs whose use is only banned during competition. But he could still face criminal penalties — under Belgian law, Boonen could face between three months and five years in prison and a fine of up to 100,000 euros (155,000 dollars) for using cocaine. 
Boonen had been touted as among the favorites for the Tour’s points jersey. 



The race begins in Brest on July 5 and ends in Paris on July 27.


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

That should improve the competition.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Place bets: Mark Cavendish, Robbie McEwen or Daniele Bennati for the green jersey?


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

Thor Hushovd gotta be the favorite for green now. Sorry Zabel.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

Clearly the ASO has it in for Belgians. They're not going to be happy until they kick enough sprinters out that a Frenchman wins the green jersey


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

harlond said:


> That should improve the competition.


seriously, while ASO might be doing all the expulsions/ exclusions for just cause, this has to be the least "star" powered tour in decades. 

I am betting on Big Mic for the green.


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

I am surprised this is how it came out, It appeared that QS was going to hold him out anyway.

Cavendish


----------



## Jokull (Aug 13, 2007)

Is Cavendish going to try and finish the Tour though? A few weeks ago he wasn't even going to ride because it was too close to the Olympics, then he said he'd ride the first week or so because his form was so good that he'd have a good chance of winning stages. He still wants that Madison gold, so I don't think he'll go for the green jersey. Bennati is my bet.


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

Jokull said:


> Is Cavendish going to try and finish the Tour though? A few weeks ago he wasn't even going to ride because it was too close to the Olympics, then he said he'd ride the first week or so because his form was so good that he'd have a good chance of winning stages. He still wants that Madison gold, so I don't think he'll go for the green jersey. Bennati is my bet.



good point, forgot about the Olympics.

Bennati is good choice


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

Dwayne Barry said:


> Clearly the ASO has it in for Belgians. They're not going to be happy until they kick enough sprinters out that a Frenchman wins the green jersey


brilliant. prudhomme's mad because van impe won tdf in 1976 so he's taking it out on tommeke. stoopid French!


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Green comes down to a battle between McEwan (my pick) and Hushovd.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

This seems really lame and yet justifiable and reasonable at the same time. Only in cycling.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

no, it's just lame. The ASO is an event organizer, not a governing body. They shouldn't be allowed to make up arbitrary rules about who can and cannot participate. Boonen is not subject to any governing body suspensions-if a rider is cleared by these to compete, event organizers shouldn't have any say.


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

stevesbike said:


> no, it's just lame. The ASO is an event organizer, not a governing body. They shouldn't be allowed to make up arbitrary rules about who can and cannot participate. Boonen is not subject to any governing body suspensions-if a rider is cleared by these to compete, event organizers shouldn't have any say.


that approach didn't work out so well last year with cow-chicken.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Boonen = fail.


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

stevesbike said:


> no, it's just lame. The ASO is an event organizer, not a governing body. They shouldn't be allowed to make up arbitrary rules about who can and cannot participate. Boonen is not subject to any governing body suspensions-if a rider is cleared by these to compete, event organizers shouldn't have any say.


This is a sport that needs a strong riders' union.


----------



## KB11 (Nov 18, 2004)

stevesbike said:


> no, it's just lame. The ASO is an event organizer, not a governing body. They shouldn't be allowed to make up arbitrary rules about who can and cannot participate. Boonen is not subject to any governing body suspensions-if a rider is cleared by these to compete, event organizers shouldn't have any say.


The Tour this year is not going to run under the UCI. ASO has its own rules this year and can do what ever they want. see: http://velonews.com/article/77019

If the ASO can get rid of enough riders maybe a Frenchmen could win


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

stevesbike said:


> no, it's just lame. The ASO is an event organizer, not a governing body. They shouldn't be allowed to make up arbitrary rules about who can and cannot participate. Boonen is not subject to any governing body suspensions-if a rider is cleared by these to compete, event organizers shouldn't have any say.


Actually ASO is a business and should be allowed to take whatever steps it feels are necessary to protect its product's value, whether or not any of us agree with them.

When the governing body starts assuming the financial risk for organizing and promoting events then they should have sole say in the manner in which an event is organized.


----------



## Greggb (Apr 15, 2002)

Maybe ASO should realize there are no perfect cyclists, as in there are no perfect human beings. There is this expectation that cyclists need to be perfect. You get caught j-walking and thats it. If this were baseball or football the players unions would shut the games down. Unfortunately cycling has no rider union that does anything

At this point, the sport is beyond salvageable. Put a folk in it, pro cycling is officially dead.


----------



## Spin42 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Boonen and ASO*

No Tolerance is just that. Boonen shouldn't be at the TdF after testing positive for cocaine, I don't care how big a star he is, he shouldn't be given a free pass. I applaud ASO's decision not to let him ride...it's about the only thing I'll applaud ASO for. Boonen took himself out of the TdF, ASO didn't. If I remember right, Jan Ullrich sat out of the TdF for smoking pot. Boonen's, "Ban from the Tour", shouldn't be a surprise, it should be expected. This is about Boonen and his bad decision(s), not how stupid or lame ASO is.


----------



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

Thats b/s - no where does it state he cant use coke while not racing. He didnt violate any of cycling rules. 

I think its b/s for sport to rule life outside your work - its like my job telling me not to get drunk and if i do im fired. 

---------Any fool can make a rule, and any fool will mind it--------


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

fornaca68 said:


> Place bets: Mark Cavendish, Robbie McEwen or Daniele Bennati for the green jersey?


You won't see the green jersey; it will be under the cloak of invisibility.



...That's really more of a wish than a prediction.


----------



## StreamerT10 (Oct 6, 2007)

footballcat said:


> Thats b/s - no where does it state he cant use coke while not racing. He didnt violate any of cycling rules.
> 
> I think its b/s for sport to rule life outside your work - its like my job telling me not to get drunk and if i do im fired.
> 
> ---------Any fool can make a rule, and any fool will mind it--------


Except that getting drunk is legal. Using cocaine is not. My employer who employs over 100K people worldwide has as policy that if I fail or refuse a drug test, I'm fired. End of story. The decision is mine...and I choose to like my paycheck.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

will cocaine uhm... enhance performance?

dangit... why the hell would he do that? I like(d) that guy!


----------



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

StreamerT10 said:


> Except that getting drunk is legal. Using cocaine is not. My employer who employs over 100K people worldwide has as policy that if I fail or refuse a drug test, I'm fired. End of story. The decision is mine...and I choose to like my paycheck.


Again your missing the point - this is Tom's employer not yours. 

And i believe it says that this is not a big deal in the cycling rule book. He isnot be suspended due to this, the race people are asking him not to race. But it shouldn't be a big deal - wow he used coke. Its not like he violated anything - and he always gets his tests.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

StreamerT10 said:


> Except that getting drunk is legal. Using cocaine is not. My employer who employs over 100K people worldwide has as policy that if I fail or refuse a drug test, I'm fired. End of story. The decision is mine...and I choose to like my paycheck.


And remember that Boonen's employer is Quick-Step, not WADA and not the UCI. WADA has a very specific list of drugs that are banned both in and out of competition, and Boonen should know what those are. And the fact is, he didn't violate WADA's rules--the rules that were layed out for him to follow. It's like the rules have been changed mid-stream.

I really question whether out of competition tests should even test for things that aren't banned out of competition. In US law parlance, seems like possibly an illegal search. WADAs mission is to catch people using PEDs, not enforce drug laws in general (and which vary from country to country).

In my mind WADA has a very narrow window of operation. Testing for something that's not on WADA's banned list for out-of-competition tests and then releasing information about a positive test that isn't really a positive seems really shady to me.


----------



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

jogy i agree with you on this. I would say that somewhere there is a possible lawsuit. As he did not violate any rules. 

I do not like where this is going.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Can I at least have his bike?


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

But ASO owns the TdF. It's their race and they make the rules. They say if you want to play our game, you play clean. Boonen knew that. There were no midstream rule changes. I'm no ASO fan. I'll miss seeing Boonen in the race. I can find no fault with ASO over this.


----------



## Spin42 (Sep 8, 2004)

All teams sign a code of conduct that riders and teams must adhere too. I doubt it lists cocaine use as acceptable. Boonen knocked himself out of this year's TdF, simple as that. He knew what the rules were and the potential consequences.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

footballcat said:


> jogy i agree with you on this. I would say that somewhere there is a possible lawsuit. As he did not violate any rules.


That seems unlikely. There are too many "for the good of the sport" contracts in play.

Of course, this is exactly why ASO has opted out of UCI jurisdiction. So they could do whatever they thought best for their event. They're big enough, or more literally the TdF is big enough, that they can get away with it.

I mean, can you imaging suing to get into the TdF? Neither you, nor your team, nor anyone from your country, no anyone you ever had contact with would be invited ever again. ASO holds all the cards at this point.

JSR


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

As long as McQuaid is content to bark and not bite, ASO does, indeed, hold all the cards.



JSR said:


> That seems unlikely. There are too many "for the good of the sport" contracts in play.
> 
> Of course, this is exactly why ASO has opted out of UCI jurisdiction. So they could do whatever they thought best for their event. They're big enough, or more literally the TdF is big enough, that they can get away with it.
> 
> ...


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

jorgy said:


> As long as McQuaid is content to bark and not bite, ASO does, indeed, hold all the cards.


It's not like McQuaid has much of a hand to play. 
"If you go to tour de france you cannot race tour of poland" does not really sound that great....


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Yep--Boonen knew the rules. And he didn't break them.

But how far is this sort of nonsense going to go? Anti-depressants are on WADA's banned list. How soon until we start hearing leaks about who's on prozac or this-or-that, and, well he does have an exemption, so it is technically not a positive. But the rider is outed as a 'nutter.'

Cocaine use out of competition ain't a positive dope test. Given that, it really beats me why the information was even released.



Spin42 said:


> All teams sign a code of conduct that riders and teams must adhere too. I doubt it lists cocaine use as acceptable. Boonen knocked himself out of this year's TdF, simple as that. He knew what the rules were and the potential consequences.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Well, there is the Olympics this year. Not gonna come around for 4 more years.



den bakker said:


> It's not like McQuaid has much of a hand to play.
> "If you go to tour de france you cannot race tour of poland" does not really sound that great....


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

den bakker said:


> It's not like McQuaid has much of a hand to play.
> "If you go to tour de france you cannot race tour of poland" does not really sound that great....


Maybe not the Tour of Poland, but the UCI still runs the World Championships, and that's pretty important for a lot of riders.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

jorgy said:


> Well, there is the Olympics this year. Not gonna come around for 4 more years.


who gives a sh!t about the road race at the olympics, besides bettini?


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Quite a number of riders, actually. You should read more.

Cavendish, for one. And he's a direct competitor to Boonen.
Some clowns named Valverde and Evans.

Yea, nobody but Bettini gives a hoot about the Olympics.

[Please note I am not arguing that the Olympics have anywhere near the stature of Le Tour. I am simply arguing that quite a few guys that will be riding in the tour do have Olympic aspirations.]


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

^This is a misthread and is a response to den bakker's "who gives a sh!t about the road race at the olympics, besides bettini?"


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

jorgy said:


> Quite a number of riders, actually. You should read more.
> 
> Cavendish, for one. And he's a direct competitor to Boonen.
> Some clowns named Valverde and Evans.
> ...


yeah most of those guys really timed their peak for the olympics. Oh wait they did not, they go there with whatever is left in the tank after the tour. And they will probably have a shot since so few focus on that race. 
Wonder if Mark Cavendish would go if he did not have a shot on the track as well? Or does he believe his force is on a course with a total of 3500m of climbing.....


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Uh, did you even read my post? Apparently not, because your response below seems to indicate you missed this little ditty I included"

<b>[Please note I am not arguing that the Olympics have anywhere near the stature of Le Tour. I am simply arguing that quite a few guys that will be riding in the tour do have Olympic aspirations.]</b>

And how would you know how badly someone wants an Olympic medal? Who are you to judge when someone is peaking? Are you High Road's armchair DS or something?



den bakker said:


> yeah most of those guys really timed their peak for the olympics. Oh wait they did not, they go there with whatever is left in the tank after the tour. And they will probably have a shot since so few focus on that race.
> Wonder if Mark Cavendish would go if he did not have a shot on the track as well? Or does he believe his force is on a course with a total of 3500m of climbing.....


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

jorgy said:


> And how would you know how badly someone wants an Olympic medal?


because hardly anyone is planning their season around it.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

stevesbike said:


> The ASO is an event <strike>organizer</strike> <b>owner</b>, not a governing body.
> 
> 
> > There, fixed to reflect reality, not fiction.
> ...


----------



## TheDon (Feb 3, 2006)

Wasn't Boonen taking a break from cycling anyways?


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

I am shocked by soem of these responses. First it's ASO TDF. Not UCI or the rider's. They can INVITE anyone they want.

Now, why would they want some one caught using ILLLEGAL drugs at their party?


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Spin42 said:


> No Tolerance is just that. Boonen shouldn't be at the TdF after testing positive for cocaine, I don't care how big a star he is, he shouldn't be given a free pass. I applaud ASO's decision not to let him ride...it's about the only thing I'll applaud ASO for. Boonen took himself out of the TdF, ASO didn't. If I remember right, Jan Ullrich sat out of the TdF for smoking pot. Boonen's, "Ban from the Tour", shouldn't be a surprise, it should be expected. This is about Boonen and his bad decision(s), not how stupid or lame ASO is.


Thank you!


----------



## tron (Jul 18, 2004)

Why is just Boonen getting banned from the Tour? They arent letting Astana run because of people no longer on the squad. I say Quick Step as a team should be banned for fairness sake. Personally, I dont really care.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

So will this year's edition of the tour even be worth running? The best team and best riders are not allowed. They should just scrap the 2008 TdF and make it a national event.


----------



## Aquamarinos (Mar 27, 2008)

iliveonnitro said:



> So will this year's edition of the tour even be worth running? The best team and best riders are not allowed. They should just scrap the 2008 TdF and make it a national event.


agreed


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

den bakker said:


> because hardly anyone is planning their season around it.


Wasn't wholly voluntary on his part, but hasn't Contador made several statements indicating that he is targeting the Olympic TT? He's not nobody.


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

harlond said:


> Wasn't wholly voluntary on his part, but hasn't Contador made several statements indicating that he is targeting the Olympic TT? He's not nobody.


Well, if so, he is also banned from the TdF...


----------



## CurbDestroyer (Mar 6, 2008)

Sounds like a party at Boonen's during July then. Gather around the TV, turn on OLN . . . Versus, or whoever they are this year. Have a few beers and pass the . . .


Actually It's not really a joke. Especially if he is one of these people who can't quit. It's funny how somethings can creep in and before you even realize it, it's been first priority long before you recognize it.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

There's plenty of hypocrisy going around in this situation and in the larger ASO vs UCI one. But this statement by the French Minister of Sport caught my eye, as quoted in cyclingnews.com:

"The FFC was merely applying the law which gives the authority to allow organizers to promote private events on French soil as long as safeguards, including security, are sufficiently provided". It continued, stating that the FFC "has been the only one to defend the interests of riders, too often overlooked in this conflict. It should not be punished for this." http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?id=news/2008/jun08/jun13news

If the FFC is looking out for riders' rights, how does Boonen get banned? He violated no rules, so what are his rights and who is there to defend them?

JSR


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

It is interesting to hear the phrase "he didn't violate the rules" being repeated here. Cocaine possesion and use is a CRIME in just about every developed country in the world. While I would like to see Boonen race in July just like everyone else I think ASO is doing the right thing in this case. Since when is cocaine use something that's just shrugged off?


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Code of conduct - cocaine possession and use (felony) - pro cycling's image - Boonen one of the biggest stars in the sport.

Do you really think he has a toe to stand on in this one. C'mon


----------



## serbski (Dec 2, 2002)

pdh777 said:


> Code of conduct - cocaine possession and use (felony) - pro cycling's image - Boonen one of the biggest stars in the sport.
> 
> Do you really think he has a toe to stand on in this one. C'mon


Well, in spite of his past cocaine use our glorious leader W got invited to that party known as the Presidency of the United States. I for one could care less about Boonen's recreational drug use though I would suggest calling a cab next time he's drinking. Does ASO have a right to revoke his invitation to their party? Absolutely. He would have been better served to have kept his, pardon the pun, nose clean this close to such a huge event but let's not kid ourselves that drug use of some (recreational) type has existed forever. He's young, talented, recovers quickly and very likely works hard and plays hard. Why is everyone so morally outraged. I will be morally outraged if he finds God and weepily apologizes for corrupting the youth of Belgium...


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

JSR said:


> He violated no rules, so what are his rights and who is there to defend them?
> JSR


He violated no rules, you say? Please show me the rule in the UCI/ASO/FFC rule book that says you cannot murder someone. Then, show me the rule that says you cannot steal from le Louvre.  

I think you see the point... there is a rule stated that says that the race management can ban cyclist from competition for anything that tarnishes the sport or their race. While you might think "recreational" coke is no big deal, society disagrees. Therefore he is banned.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Kestreljr said:


> He violated no rules, you say? Please show me the rule in the UCI/ASO/FFC rule book that says you cannot murder someone. Then, show me the rule that says you cannot steal from le Louvre.


Your point is fine, except there are rules specifically stating the consequences of using coke. Use it as a performance enhancer and you're out. Use it outside of a certain time from a competition and there is no violation. This is WADA's rule, not UCI's.

In my mind this is another example of ASO determining what is right, based on their own arbitrary judgement, without reference to any established rule. They make the rules up to suit their needs as the need arises.

I'm no fool. The guy is out and there's nothing he can do about it. I was just struck by CFF's righteous indignation as the lone supporter of riders' rights, while the rights of one of the most prominent riders are being trampled right under their noses.

JSR


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Maybe there's something to the idea that repeated and sustained high altitude athletic efforts has a destructive effect on mental capacity. I vaguely recall a study of a mountain climber, quite famous for sprinting up Everest without O2, who became pretty dumb after doing it for years.

Seems like some good number of the best cyclists in the pros are not very smart guys..

As for the Tour..what a mess, again.. Pretty Fascist, to say that arrogant (kicking out Astana, for example) tour managment can be justified "For the good of the Organizers, who own the Tour" What about the guys who push the pedals? Maybe the Tour should be broadcast on "the Business Channel" on TV, so all the $- magnates could watch rather than bicycle riders.....We could have, say, Warren Buffet as a comentator..."Another sharp attack, coming from the UCI, this time....,how will the Tour respond..." Yeech! 

Disgusting, all those fat cats manipulating the sport to make big bucks without a thought for anything except keeping it all tightly clasped in their own hands...

Sorry, all this high finance and corporate wheeling makes me dumb, too.

Don Hanson


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

JSR said:


> Your point is fine, except there are rules specifically stating the consequences of using coke. Use it as a performance enhancer and you're out. Use it outside of a certain time from a competition and there is no violation. This is WADA's rule, not UCI's.


You are correct, he did not violate the performance enhancing violation (only by 2 days, but still you are correct)... and good for him or he would be banned for 2yrs. 



> In my mind this is another example of ASO determining what is right, based on their own arbitrary judgement, without reference to any established rule.


 So I guess France/ Belgium's laws that coke is ILLEGAL and a felony, and the fact that they raided his home for the second time looking for drugs is an arbitrary rule? 

Although he never tested positive for a performance enhancing drug, he did commit a crime. ASO can judge him on that crime under the "tarnish the race or sport" and with just cause.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Kestreljr said:


> Although he never tested positive for a performance enhancing drug, he did commit a crime. ASO can judge him on that crime under the "tarnish the race or sport" and with just cause.


Agreed, particularly with ASO's contracts for this year. Boonen's scrood for the TdF. And it is probably right and just, even thought the rules state otherwise. OTOH, if there was any agency - riders' union, UCI, CFF, whatever - actually looking out for riders' rights, he'd be in. 

IMHO, this is another example of ASO flexing its muscles in order to defend its image, at cost to those who are the core of their entertainment offer. Just my 2c.

JSR


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

JSR said:


> IMHO, this is another example of ASO flexing its muscles in order to defend its image, at cost to those who are the core of their entertainment offer.


I see your point, and I agree a riders union is very desperately needed to protect these guys. Plus, as you said, ASO, UCI, hell any governing body in cycling right now is making up their own rules on just about everything. However I think they have a point here- Boonen needs to get a boot. I would think that a NFL start arrested for coke would probably get a two or three game suspension from the league- and they have a players union.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

The fat lady may not have sung yet. This, from cyclingnews:

"Quick Step manager Patrick Lefevere seems to think that Tom Boonen still might ride the Tour de France. "I don't have any illusions about it, but our sponsors insist that we try," he said on Belgian radio, according to Sporza. "The sponsors want to see Tom in the Tour de France." http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?id=news/2008/jun08/jun13news2

JSR


----------



## serbski (Dec 2, 2002)

Kestreljr said:


> You are correct, he did not violate the performance enhancing violation (only by 2 days, but still you are correct)... and good for him or he would be banned for 2yrs.
> 
> So I guess France/ Belgium's laws that coke is ILLEGAL and a felony, and the fact that they raided his home for the second time looking for drugs is an arbitrary rule?
> 
> Although he never tested positive for a performance enhancing drug, he did commit a crime. ASO can judge him on that crime under the "tarnish the race or sport" and with just cause.


I am just curious... Is it a fact that cocaine posession is a felony and is its precense in an out of competition test (for sporting) purposes "felony posession"? Even is this conservative United States ("War on Drugs" and all) a small amount of cocaine for personal use rarely draws a felony posession charge (trust me on this as I've discussed it for many hours riding with an a DA who prosecuted drug cases for many years). Can someone knowledgable in European law please weigh in here as I am getting tired of this term "felony" being bandied about...


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

serbski said:


> Can someone knowledgable in European law please weigh in here as I am getting tired of this term "felony" being bandied about...


There is also the point that Boonen was not in possesion. He was caught in an out-of-competition test. How and why that information got transmitted to the police is an interesting question. Also whether that constitutes a crime.

JSR


----------



## sbrsport (Dec 26, 2005)

"Well, in spite of his past cocaine use our glorious leader W got invited to that party known as the Presidency of the United States. I for one could care less about Boonen's recreational drug use though I would suggest calling a cab next time he's drinking. Does ASO have a right to revoke his invitation to their party? Absolutely. He would have been better served to have kept his, pardon the pun, nose clean this close to such a huge event but let's not kid ourselves that drug use of some (recreational) type has existed forever. He's young, talented, recovers quickly and very likely works hard and plays hard. Why is everyone so morally outraged. I will be morally outraged if he finds God and weepily apologizes for corrupting the youth of Belgium..."

Thank you. Are we going to ban people for shoplifting? How about picking up a hooker? What about if you live in a country where drugs are legal? Can the Dutch do drugs but not those from other countries? Can ASO ban you if they don't like your political views? This whole "holier than thou" attitude of ASO is really annoying. The cyclists really need a union instead of just having ASO make up the rules as they go along.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

JSR said:


> There is also the point that Boonen was not in possesion. He was caught in an out-of-competition test. How and why that information got transmitted to the police is an interesting question. Also whether that constitutes a crime.
> 
> JSR


It does seem rather odd that despite Boonen not actually committing a crime in regards to using cocaine (I've also read that even possessing small amounts in Belgium is not a crime?) and the general more liberal nature of most European nations to drugs, that the police appear to have greater powers to search and carry out investigations despite no real crime being committed in the first place.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

"Tom Boonen is a great champion, but a great champion also serves as a role model ... With the Tour being only three weeks away, I feel that the integrity of the Tour, but also of the other participating teams, is being harmed." ........ Tour de France director Christian Prudhomme 

I am really surprised that some do not understand what it takes to clean up the image of a tarnished sport (and that includes UCI). ASO being a business has no choice but to clean up the image as UCI seems to be dragging their feet with it as was demonstrated with Rammusen last year which was a big blow for Tdf's image. To me Christian Prudhomme's statement explains everything and doesn't get stuck in legislations, regulations, committes etc - direct action for the good of the sport.

BTW is it me or did everyone else notice the new term "recreational drug"! To me it has always been a HARD DRUG but I guess the PR guys at Quick-Step have to earn their 2 cents.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

toonraid said:


> BTW is it me or did everyone else notice the new term "recreational drug"! To me it has always been a HARD DRUG but I guess the PR guys at Quick-Step have to earn their 2 cents.


"Recreational" as opposed to "performance enhancing", I don't think recreational is typically used in opposition to hard.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Cocaine is definitely performance enhancing - ask anyone who goes out partying all night on it but the effects are short term which is why UCI has said its ok if taken more than 1 day before a competition. But the point was to highlight the fact that the term "Recreational" has been included before drug to soften the impact - its like I am a recreational cyclist - kind of makes it sound harmless doesn't it - i mean could a recreational drug be illegal - i guess next we will be seeing recreational thieves and other offenders.


----------



## LookDave (Sep 29, 2007)

Must be missing something...exactly what rights does Boonen have that are being violated here? I'm no fan of ASO, or UCI and WADA - much better if they would all grow up and get their acts together. But, ASO is a private organization, TdF is their private "party", and teams/riders come to party by invitation, not by pre-existing legal right or contractual agreement. I'm no attorney, but to best of my knowledge there is nothing which prevents a private organization from setting a standard for participation in its private event, with that standard exceeding the minimums set by law and/or bodies such as the UCI/WADA. Plus, sponsors/teams/riders do not seem to be finding ASO rules so onerous that they are declining TdF "party invitations". Rather, they're begging to be invited!

Tortured analogy, I know: It's perfectly legal to smoke tobacco. However, people cannot smoke in my house or in my car, because my family and I say so. Folks in my family have bad respiratory reactions to tobacco smoke, and we hate the smell. If you want to smoke, feel free, out in the street on public property, at somebody else's house who doesn't care, or at your own place. Your call, not mine. But my house, my car, my higher standard rules, and I'm not in violation of anyone's legal or contractual rights by setting those rules. Simple - you have the legal right to smoke, but you do not have the legal right to be on/in my private property.

Boonen may or may not have right under Belgian law to use or possess coke privately in small amounts (I have absolutely no clue) or under UCI/WADA rules. That doesn't mean he has a right to be in the TdF, or to be in any other privately controlled event, barring specific contractual agreement with event organizers. Whatever any of us thinks about cocaine use, Boonen made a bad public image decision, which even he has recognized and acknowledged. ASO is protecting image, marketability of their private "product" by holding him accountable for that decision, and they don't seem to be violating law or contractual agreements by doing so. Sorry, this one's on Boonen, not ASO.


----------



## asgelle (Apr 21, 2003)

LookDave said:


> Must be missing something...exactly what rights does Boonen have that are being violated here?


Consider due process and self incrimination.


----------



## LookDave (Sep 29, 2007)

asgelle said:


> Consider due process and self incrimination.


OK, I can certainly see where due process, self-incrimination could potentially be sticky wickets in this kind of situation. However, not sure concern applies to ASO decision, as opposed to potential actions within legal system. (Again, I'm no attorney.) I can be fired from my job if I pop on a drug screen, whether or not legal charges are involved. Key points - I know I can and will be tested, based on notice from my employer prior to implementation of testing. I'm aware of potential consequences, and have consented to that testing as part of my employment. Wouldn't it be correct that the same applies to Boonen?


----------



## asgelle (Apr 21, 2003)

LookDave said:


> OK, IKey points - I know I can and will be tested, based on notice from my employer prior to implementation of testing. I'm aware of potential consequences, and have consented to that testing as part of my employment. Wouldn't it be correct that the same applies to Boonen?


Look again at what you consented to. Do you think your employer or the testing agency can do any test and whatever they please with the results. Can your employer sell me the results so I can use them as I please?


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Total BS. .*



DIRT BOY said:


> *Boonen's apology over cocaine positive won't get him into the Tour*
> .


The TDF is going to suck yet another year. What kills me is it's shouldn't be anyones friggin business what your do in your off time. If you want to snort coke or down alcohol, so what? This stuff doesn't affect their performance any anyway.


----------



## optimieron (May 27, 2007)

Cocaine has become very affordable in the large Metro regions of Canada and apparently done but a surprisingly larger than you would expect proportion of the population. So, I believe that it is indeed a "recreational drug".


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Its not about their performance but tring to clean up the image of cycling and Tdf in particular - reading the statement made by Tdf above had the offense been made 6 months ago I doubt they would have banned him from the tour.


----------



## optimieron (May 27, 2007)

I think that the TdF still will be exciting. It doesn't matter who is missing - whether it's Astana or Tommeke - it is still "Le Tour". Analogous to this is the mystique of "The World Series" or "The Superbowl". There are always stories to be told despite who participates. Generally they are attracting a high level of competition and whoever competes for the "Maillot Jaune" will become part of the romantic history of it all. Look at even the Giro. Not the best riders in the world most years, but it has a history and great stories that come out of it. I have been watching "Le Tour" for about 25 years and no matter who the competitors are each year, it becomes part of every July's activities for me - despite the the beautiful outdoor weather where I live I spend a part of every day living "Le Tour".


----------



## serbski (Dec 2, 2002)

toonraid said:


> Cocaine is definitely performance enhancing - ask anyone who goes out partying all night on it but the effects are short term which is why UCI has said its ok if taken more than 1 day before a competition. But the point was to highlight the fact that the term "Recreational" has been included before drug to soften the impact - its like I am a recreational cyclist - kind of makes it sound harmless doesn't it - i mean could a recreational drug be illegal - i guess next we will be seeing recreational thieves and other offenders.


Do you consider alcohol a recreational drug? Trust me, Quick Step was not the first to call cocaine a recreational drug. Do not apply your moral standards to others. Does two drinks make one an alcoholic? Does two lines of cocaine make one a "hard drug" abuser/addict. We have no clue how much cocaine was ingested, the frequency of use and so on. Please do not begin the spurious analogy of "recreational theives" etc. Your Domino Theory of drug use simply does not hold water. How many lives are ruined by alcohol? This is a drug that is legal in almost every non-muslim country and, to the best of my knowledge, there is NO LIMIT to the amount that one can ingest legally as long as they do not drive, operate heavy machinery, perform surgery etc. If you believe the fantasy that drugs are not used "recreationally" (and otherwise) in modern society and not only by playboy athletes and others of their ilk then you are truly living in some parallel universe....


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

LookDave said:


> Must be missing something...exactly what rights does Boonen have that are being violated here?


Well, he's a professional bike racer, sho he should be free to pursue his profession. I believe there are some pretty strong laws concerning this in the EU. 



> ...ASO is a private organization, TdF is their private "party", and teams/riders come to party by invitation, not by pre-existing legal right or contractual agreement.


The team has been invited to the TdF, so one presumes there is a contract between the team and ASO. So, that leads to question as to whether Boonen, the individual on the QuickStep team can be dis-invited. 

Nominally, UCI"s rules would be followed, as they are the licensing body which sanctions races, riders, commisars, etc. Boonen has not violated those rules, so ASO's exculsion is, if not illegal, outside the rules of professional cycling.

There is no good argument from this point for either side. If Boonen sues to get in, he will be seen to be using legal trickery while he is clearly (in the minds of many people) in the wrong as a proven dope user. If the ASO resisted such a legal challenge, they would also be seen to be using legal trickery (by falling back on their selff-mandated conracts "for the good of the sport" even though there are specific rules in place dealing with the "violation"). 

It's a mess no matter how you look at it.

JSR


----------



## TheDon (Feb 3, 2006)

serbski said:


> Do you consider alcohol a recreational drug? Trust me, Quick Step was not the first to call cocaine a recreational drug. Do not apply your moral standards to others. Does two drinks make one an alcoholic? Does two lines of cocaine make one a "hard drug" abuser/addict. We have no clue how much cocaine was ingested, the frequency of use and so on. Please do not begin the spurious analogy of "recreational theives" etc. Your Domino Theory of drug use simply does not hold water. How many lives are ruined by alcohol? This is a drug that is legal in almost every non-muslim country and, to the best of my knowledge, there is NO LIMIT to the amount that one can ingest legally as long as they do not drive, operate heavy machinery, perform surgery etc. If you believe the fantasy that drugs are not used "recreationally" (and otherwise) in modern society and not only by playboy athletes and others of their ilk then you are truly living in some parallel universe....


Len Bias, Marco Pantani, and others are among the list of "recreational" drug users. Cocaine is not a recreational drug, it's an addicting drug, and it is a hard drug.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Of course you could start an arguement to ban alchohol or one for legalizing cocaine, hell you might even try to re-classify Cocaine as a "recreational drug" in legal terms or public perception but all the spin in the world will not change the fact that sponsors don't like high profile athletes using Cocaine.



serbski said:


> Do you consider alcohol a recreational drug? Trust me, Quick Step was not the first to call cocaine a recreational drug. Do not apply your moral standards to others. Does two drinks make one an alcoholic? Does two lines of cocaine make one a "hard drug" abuser/addict. We have no clue how much cocaine was ingested, the frequency of use and so on. Please do not begin the spurious analogy of "recreational theives" etc. Your Domino Theory of drug use simply does not hold water. How many lives are ruined by alcohol? This is a drug that is legal in almost every non-muslim country and, to the best of my knowledge, there is NO LIMIT to the amount that one can ingest legally as long as they do not drive, operate heavy machinery, perform surgery etc. If you believe the fantasy that drugs are not used "recreationally" (and otherwise) in modern society and not only by playboy athletes and others of their ilk then you are truly living in some parallel universe....


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

serbski said:


> How many lives are ruined by alcohol? This is a drug that is legal in almost every non-muslim country and, to the best of my knowledge, there is NO LIMIT to the amount that one can ingest legally as long as they do not drive, operate heavy machinery, perform surgery etc.


Dude, in many states (if not all of them) you can't walk around drunk (public intox) you can't even get a tattoo with out being sober.

Alcohol, and the amount you ingest, is very heavily regulated in the U.S.


----------



## TWD (Feb 9, 2004)

JSR said:


> Nominally, UCI"s rules would be followed, as they are the licensing body which sanctions races, riders, commisars, etc. Boonen has not violated those rules, so ASO's exculsion is, if not illegal, outside the rules of professional cycling.
> JSR


Well, that in a nutshell is the whole reason behind the rift between ASO and the UCI. The UCI wants ASO to follow thier rules, and ASO says, "screw you UCI, we've got the money, the power, and are taking the risks, we don't need you or your rules". 

Before the Protour was implemented, ASO invited whomever they wanted. How many times did Cipo get snubbed by the Le Tour? ASO never seemed to give much justification as to who they snubbed and why. 

And while the teams, riders and fans would complain when they didn't like the ASO's tour picks, I don't recall anyone claiming that any team or rider had a "right" to ride the tour. 
That talk seemed to come about after the Protour came into existence, which ASO has never bough into.


----------



## TWD (Feb 9, 2004)

Holy crap......Boonen is an idiot. 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?id=news/2008/jun08/jun16news2a

After all his talk about accepting the consequences of his bad decision, now he (or rather his lawyers) are claiming he is innocent and somebody must have slipped the cocaine into his drink and that his intial "confession" was a prepared statement by his lawyer! 

What a joke. Doesn't Tom have a dog, mother-in-law, or evil twin to blame it on?

It sounds to me like his lawyers are doing some legal backpedaling to remove what appears to have been an admission of guilt, to keep big Tom out of jail.


----------



## serbski (Dec 2, 2002)

Kestreljr said:


> Dude, in many states (if not all of them) you can't walk around drunk (public intox) you can't even get a tattoo with out being sober.
> 
> Alcohol, and the amount you ingest, is very heavily regulated in the U.S.


It may be regulated but that theory does not translate into much of a practicable reality. People get drunk and it does not have to take place in the privacy of their homes...


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

serbski said:


> It may be regulated but that theory does not translate into much of a practicable reality. People get drunk and it does not have to take place in the privacy of their homes...


And if they do get drunk somewhere public, they are breaking the law with public intox. Even if you get too drunk in your home and have to go to the hospital for medical help, you can get a public intox. (happened to a frat bro. back in college) 

I am not saying that it is good or bad to have such a law, nor am I saying that it is always enforced (thank God!) but there is a law on how much you can drink. TO STAY ON POINT, your original statement was... 



serbski said:


> and, to the best of my knowledge, there is NO LIMIT to the amount that one can ingest legally


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

I thought I read immediately afterwards that he was also possessing a small amount too!



TWD said:


> Holy crap......Boonen is an idiot.
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?id=news/2008/jun08/jun16news2a
> 
> ...


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Well, now Stijn Devolder can be given more support for the overall as he seeks to do well.


----------

